# Mutoh RJ900X - No Ink Flowing to Print Head



## AZJR87 (Mar 6, 2018)

We have a Mutoh RJ900X and were having issues with our Magenta and Cyan colors not printing, I was only getting black and yellow, so we decided to try a head soak which seemed to help improve the yellow and black, but still no magenta or cyan. We pulled the entire head apart, I soaked the print head on a paper towel saturated with ISO and it seemed to pull a TON of ink from the head. I flushed the head with distilled water, cleaned up everything, flushed the dampers with distilled water, and it seemed good to go. 

We hooked it all back up we are not able to get ink to flow from the cartridges back to the print head. We pulled the head and "charged" all the dampers with a syringe, but they all backflowed to the cartridges again. 

Any ideas what could be happening? Are we getting a bad seal somewhere? 

I did try the "longer" cleaning which displays as 'Ink Refill' but that does not seem to do anything. The printer runs, but no ink comes out of the head.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

AZJR87 said:


> We have a Mutoh RJ900X and were having issues with our Magenta and Cyan colors not printing, I was only getting black and yellow, so we decided to try a head soak which seemed to help improve the yellow and black, but still no magenta or cyan. We pulled the entire head apart, I soaked the print head on a paper towel saturated with ISO and it seemed to pull a TON of ink from the head. I flushed the head with distilled water, cleaned up everything, flushed the dampers with distilled water, and it seemed good to go.
> 
> We hooked it all back up we are not able to get ink to flow from the cartridges back to the print head. We pulled the head and "charged" all the dampers with a syringe, but they all backflowed to the cartridges again.
> 
> ...


We dont have any Mutoh printers...so this is just from solvent printer experience in general. 
Change your captops. If the captops dont seal well you will loose color(s). You will also probably need to do a few head cleanings to get it to flow again. 
You should change your captops every 6 months at the longest, or when needed earlier.


----------



## AZJR87 (Mar 6, 2018)

Amw said:


> We dont have any Mutoh printers...so this is just from solvent printer experience in general.
> Change your captops. If the captops dont seal well you will loose color(s). You will also probably need to do a few head cleanings to get it to flow again.
> You should change your captops every 6 months at the longest, or when needed earlier.


Thank you for the reply. I don't think our capping station or cap has ever been replaced and I have been here almost 2 years so we'll start there.

I found the cap top here so I will order this today: http://www.solventinkjet.com/mutoh-dx5-cap-top/


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

AZJR87 said:


> Thanks you for the reply. I don't think our capping station or cap has ever been replaced and I have been here almost 2 years so we'll start there.
> 
> I found the cap top here so I will order this today: Mutoh DX5 Cap Top - Solventinkjet.com


If they are 2 years old that is probably the cause of your trouble.
Good company to order parts from.

Hopefully this will be an easy fix for you.


----------



## AZJR87 (Mar 6, 2018)

Amw said:


> If they are 2 years old that is probably the cause of your trouble.
> Good company to order parts from.
> 
> Hopefully this will be an easy fix for you.


I pulled the cap top off and ran some alcohol and water through the cap and the air lines, it seems to be working and pulling suction there, but I can't tell for sure if the head is sealing up correctly or not.


----------

